# First in Introduction for handguns and pets



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

hello everyone:

my name is Lisa and i just posted my first intrduction for handguns above on top of forum.
I wanted to let everyone know sense this group has a section for pets this might help some people.
I have been working with dogs for over 30 years and i have 5 dogs right now, just lost one about 1 month ago

we have 2 english springer spaniels, 2 english cockers and 1 AM cocker

even though i have all sporting breeds I work with all breeds, as a trainer and behaviorist, and used to show dogs as well.

so if anyone ever needs help with any type of issues, or you are getting your first puppy and need help on how to find your first puppy please e-mail me. and if you need private then let me know and i will give you my Kennel e-mail as well.

Lisa Stetz- LIRAY Kennels


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

hello Lisa I am a pet lover and have a great little chihuahua


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

How old is your chhuahua, and name?

Lisa, hamilton NJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

He will be 3 in sept and his name is Peewee.The lil booger is spoiled beyond repair,but I wouldnt change a thing about him.He is the best alarm cause no one can get near the house without me knowing it.And best of all he loves children.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

that is a good thing, police in our area told a person that used to live across from us to allow her dogs to bark in the middle of the night as their is a reason for them to bark, do not forget that Peewee does not think he is small

Lisa


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I had an English Cocker for 11 years. His name was Rocky....Rocky Mountians of the West He was a black and white male he weighed about 38 pounds, pure muscle and desire. Yeah he was a big English Cocker. He was my pheasant hunting partners. I have had many dogs, but Rocky was the best dog ever. He was our family pet and my hunting buddy. He was the easiest dog to train I have ever had. He learned everything I tried to teach him and he did what I asked. He taught my daughter to walk, when she was very young Rocky would come up to her while she was sitting up and lick her face until she grabbed his ears, then he would back up real slow until she stood up while holding his ears and he would walk backwards with her until she fell. Then she would laugh and he would do it again. It was pretty cool!

I wish I had another Rocky. People used to call me to hunt with them just because Rocky was so good and obeyed so well. We miss Rocky. 

Welcome to the site

RCG


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

who did you get Rocky from, was it from a breeder that showed, but sold him to a pet home, just wondering, I remember when we changed breeds from springers to English cockers and someone said to us i heard they are stupid and we said far from it, that our Bitch was smarter then our springers most of them.
they make great dogs to do any activity that you want to do with them, i know alot that have all kinds of diffrent titles.maybe if you get another one the one you have will help you teach the new dog to hunt as well, that happens alot.

Lisa- LIRAY Kennels


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I got him from a Kennel in Mankato MN. He breeds the Cockers there to behunters. My dog was smarter then any Springer I ever met. I never taught Rocky to Shake because I have a saying....hunting dogs don't shake. He would sit, come, heel, whoa, hunt, retrieve, come back on the Too Far comand, kennel up and help me grill.
Rock was a great dog.

RCG


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

You are so right.For being such a lil guy he has alot of heart.If he weigh 50lbs he would be dangerous.He weighs 4lbs and has never backed down from anybody or other dog.He is daddy's baby and I love him dearly.I would be as fast to protect him as he does me.A dog provides so much love and all they want is love in return.Here is my fav baby pic


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

that us so cute, keep in mind i am doing this in the dark as my husband shut off the one light i keep on when i am on my laptop, even if a sporting breed may not be bred to hunt they still have it in them, maybe not as crazy but still, my husband said our youngest dog which is a english cocker came back to him with a dead bird from the yard, i even had a springer come back with much bigger dead wild animals and droped them at my feed when i told him he was a good boy nice a calm and he dropped it. if he took a bite that would have been a very bad thing.

Lisa Stetz- LIRAY Kennels- hamilton NJ


----------

